# Canadian Bacon using Morton Tender Quick - Safety Question/Clarification



## mr t 59874

Recently I have been researching recipes for Canadian bacon and have frequently found the highlighted cure recipe using Morton Tender Quick. 

  My question is since Morton recommends seven days of cure per one inch of total thickness of meat plus one to two days equalization.  Wouldn't four days per 1/4 inch (center out) or 1/8 inch total thickness per day be closer to the recommended cure time? 

  Example: 2 inch thick belly = 1 inch center out = 14 day minimum per Morton or 16 days using above formula.

  It seems to me the following formula that is found in many bacon recipes falls far short of the recommended time, as it calls for 6 total curing days for two inches of total thickness.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/canadian-bacon-basic-technique

*Curing times**:* You should figure 1 day cure time per ¼ inch from center of meat out.  In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2.  Divide this result by 0.25.  The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.  I always add 2 days for safety and to insure cure is complete.  You cannot over cure but you can under cure. The total thickness of this loin as it sets is 2 inches.  So the cure time by this formula would be 1 inch (the radius) divided by .25 = 4 days minimum cure.  Remember for safety reasons I am adding 2 days so we will cure 6 days.

  If I am misunderstanding or overlooking something please advise. 

Tom


----------



## black

-


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Whatever works best for you. You'll get oodles of different recommendations!!!!!!
I've almost always used 7 days per inch of thickness for almost any cut of meat (when not pumping) and I've never had a problem with undercuring.
In fact, I haven't had something be undercured since I was a teenager, and that was a long time ago. LOL
But, then again, I'm usually not in a big hurry when it comes to curing.

By the way, this is Morton's recipe for Canadian Bacon.

_*Canadian Bacon*

The combination of Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] and granulated sugar result in this slightly sweet, meaty breakfast meat perfect for everything from eggs Benedict to BLTs.

Breakfast/Brunch
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Servings: 1 pork loin, cut into 1/8 inch thick slices

Ingredients:
1 boneless pork loin
1 tablespoon Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] mix or Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain) mix per pound of loin
1 teaspoon sugar per pound of loin

Directions:
Trim fat from pork loin. Mix Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] mix or Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] 
(Plain) mix and sugar. Rub mixture into the loin. Place loin in "food grade" plastic bag; 
tie open end. *Refrigerate and allow to cure for 3-5 days.* Remove from cure. 
Soak loin in cool water for 30 minutes; pat dry. Refrigerate uncovered to dry 
slightly before cooking.
Cut into 1/8 inch thick slices. Preheat skillet; brush with oil. Fry over low 
heat, turning to brown evenly, about 8 - 10 minutes._

Take that for what it's worth.


~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874

Martin, Thanks so much for your response.  I, like you and your family have used the Morton products for years. By observing the recipes in the Morton Guide, it seems that the fat content of different cuts (bacon, hams, loins and brisket) of meat is directly correlated with the curing times, and the 7 day per inch rule covers them all.

Although the Morton recipe obviously produces a fine product, I  will continue to use the 7 day per inch rule which would then allow the use of Sugar Cure (Plain or Smoke Flavored) and be done with it.

Being unable to get a pork belly yesterday, I picked up a couple pork loins.  Will cure one using TQ and the other with SCSF.

Thanks again for helping with the clarification.

Tom

P.S.  With no a/c, it's been difficult keeping the country hams below 90° without refrigerating, but been able so far.


----------



## kathrynn

Good info to know.  I bought some of that product and have it in the wings to do some later too.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> Tom
> 
> P.S.  With no a/c, it's been difficult keeping the country hams below 90° without refrigerating, but been able so far.


Tom you can send the hams over to me. I have a nice cool place I can store them for you.


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom you can send the hams over to me. I have a nice cool place I can store them for you.


Uh huh, could I expect to get the soup bones back?


----------

